# Aosp vs sense data speeds



## ncwildcat (Jun 30, 2011)

I am just curious why such a drastic difference between lte data speeds on aosp vs sense. I get around 9mbps on sense and only 3.5 on aosp-same radios (latest ota).


----------



## OneOfaKindDPC (Jun 28, 2011)

ncwildcat said:


> I am just curious why such a drastic difference between lte data speeds on aosp vs sense. I get around 9mbps on sense and only 3.5 on aosp-same radios (latest ota).


I don't know the answer to your question, but I agree with your findings. My wifi is 50mbps down at home, on aosp roms I would be lucky to hit 10mbps down. Most sense roms I would avg about 25 - 30mbps. However skyraider zeus, and liquid gingersense were the only two roms where I was about to get above 40mbps down on avg.

Someone told me it all has to do with sense, but didn't explain anything beyond that


----------



## GlenSilvestre (Dec 15, 2011)

Was wondering to this as well


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Sense does not correctly display speeds due to a buffering glitch. There is no speed difference in LTE between AOSP and Sense.


----------



## OneOfaKindDPC (Jun 28, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> Sense does not correctly display speeds due to a buffering glitch. There is no speed difference in LTE between AOSP and Sense.


do basically your're saying speedtest is only accurate when running aosp roms?


----------



## ncwildcat (Jun 30, 2011)

Wow...in that case LTE has really slowed down.. like slower than hspa...that sucks


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

OneOfaKindDPC said:


> do basically your're saying speedtest is only accurate when running aosp roms?


On sense ROM's go to speakeasy.net/speedtest for more accurate results.


----------



## OneOfaKindDPC (Jun 28, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> On sense ROM's go to speakeasy.net/speedtest for more accurate results.


Just tried it out, the results were only 1 mbps difference in download speeds, same on upload and still noticeably higher than any aosp rom


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

I never put much stock into these "tests". All I know is that something that takes a half hour to download on 3g takes about 5 min. On lte and I'm good with that.

Sent from sing sing Max security facility


----------



## Ibrick (Jun 30, 2011)

OneOfaKindDPC said:


> Just tried it out, the results were only 1 mbps difference in download speeds, same on upload and still noticeably higher than any aosp rom


did you immediately flash an AOSP ROM and test it as well?

Otherwise it means nothing. Different times of day, different towers, different servers. Too many variables.

As best as I can tell speeds are about the same. Sometimes Sense is faster, sometimes AOSP is faster.

Sent from my cellular telephone


----------



## OneOfaKindDPC (Jun 28, 2011)

Ibrick said:


> did you immediately flash an AOSP ROM and test it as well?
> 
> Otherwise it means nothing. Different times of day, different towers, different servers. Too many variables.
> 
> ...


no but i've had two thunderbolts right next to each other and watched the one running zeus own the one running liquid smooth 3.2.

Wasn't the point I was trying to make, I was only trying to show that a prior comment was inaccurate


----------



## jolness (Jun 29, 2011)

OneOfaKindDPC said:


> no but i've had two thunderbolts right next to each other and watched the one running zeus own the one running liquid smooth 3.2.
> 
> Wasn't the point I was trying to make, I was only trying to show that a prior comment was inaccurate


It actually isn't inaccurate. Those tests are innacurate, especially on sense due to the aforementioned buffering, as always ymmv, but I guarentee the speeds will be close enough that you'll never know unless using it for torrents or something similar.


----------



## OneOfaKindDPC (Jun 28, 2011)

jolness said:


> It actually isn't inaccurate. Those tests are innacurate, especially on sense due to the aforementioned buffering, as always ymmv, but I guarentee the speeds will be close enough that you'll never know unless using it for torrents or something similar.


Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk

I don't know if I buy that, maybe I'm missing something. my wifi at home is 50 mbps down. You're saying I'm only able to achieve this through an issue with sense? Forget the test, you can tell its slower on the asop rom when you are trying move around stuff that sends data back and forth


----------



## Raziel36 (Aug 14, 2011)

I've yet to try on Sense, since I JUST got 4G in my area, but using my laptop tethered with wifi or just using Speedtest app, I consistently get 35-36Mb/s down and 11Mb/s up. This is using Liquid 3.2.


----------



## carycooke (Oct 17, 2011)

I think its the built RILS from slayher-erishasnobattery that has the problem and aosp and sense 3.5 got those non stock RILS and I game and lag out most games on aosp or the newer sense that havent came out yet using built ril but when I use a stock RIL I can game all day with no problems and I know that's a fact
I'm not dissing there work by no means cause I know I'm to stupid to even start building code from scratch but I'm saying there still might be something missing from it that is making aosp roms slower
And if that's the case maybe the RIL code could be tweaked to make radios go faster
Just my 2 cents


----------



## movielover76 (Aug 16, 2011)

I've used sense and aosp and never really noticed a big difference


----------



## d3310n (Jan 11, 2012)

Why is it that my speeds are so inconsistent? i will get ANYWHERE between 35 down and 3 down. even if i take them back to back.

Another question, when i use the speedtest app, i only get about 8 down tops. when i use the browser and use their website, i get up to 33 down. why is this?


----------

